# HACKERS colocam na net documentos confidenciais sobre o falso "aquecimento global"!



## kikofra (24 Nov 2009 às 22:34)

Hackers conseguiram aceder a um computador desta instituição cientifica inglesa
http://www.cru.uea.ac.uk/
onde trabalham alguns dos cientistas que mais têm defendido em publico a teoria do aquecimento global,
e colocaram na net documentos comprometedores, que atestam a existencia de um esforço manipulatorio organizado para enganar a opinião publica sobre a existencia do chamado "aquecimento global".

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/ja...lobal-warming/

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...ture-data.html

http://www.investigatemagazine.com/a...atestissue.pdf

http://briefingroom.typepad.com/the_...a-is-real.html

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8370282.stm

Uma das principais revistas alemãs publicou agora um artigo colocando em duvida a teoria do aquecimento global, questionando o facto de nos ultimos dez anos as temperaturas não terem aumentado.
http://www.spiegel.de/international/...662092,00.html

Em 1974 a mais conhecida revista norte americana, a TIME, publicava este artigo, com direito a ser capa da revista, sobre a iminencia do...
" ARREFECIMENTO GLOBAL".







http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,944914,00.html


----------



## Geostrofico (10 Dez 2009 às 21:15)

*Re: HACKERS colocam na net documentos confidenciais sobre o falso "aquecimento global*



kikofra disse:


> Uma das principais revistas alemãs publicou agora um artigo colocando em duvida a teoria do aquecimento global, questionando o facto de nos ultimos dez anos as temperaturas não terem aumentado.




10 anos não servem de nada, fenómenos como o ENSO ou NAO tem grande impacto nesse curto espaço de tempo. Nos ultimos 10 talvez não tenha havido aquecimento global, mas talvez nos ultimos 15 ja houve, uma vez que na ultima decada aconteceram o top10 dos anos mais quentes. É tudo uma questão do tamanho da série que queiras.
É por alguma razão que as normais climáticas são feitas com series de 30 anos, para diluirem tais fenómenos.

Em relação ao mails, quem os publicou tem a sua própria agenda. Se os cientistas em causa manipularam os dados foi para seu próprio beneficio para obter credito e prestigio e não numa tentativa de conspiração mundial


----------

